# Any Adult party games for Voodoo theme?



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Since I'm doing Louisiana style Voodoo/Mardi Gras themed adult party. Is there suggestions on games that can be played with this theme in mind. I've already played the test your faith game which was great but it's the same crowd and I'd like to do something else.
Thanks


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

What about doing tempt your fate but make big voodoo doll(s) (made with a loose weave burlap) and pins, have fates written on the pins (wooden dowel or even a pencil and styrofoam ball) and have the pins inserted into the dolls. When they pull a pin they find out their fate. A good fate could be a shot of alcohol (I put mine in jello cups with lids in a big bin) and bad fates are shots of pickle juice, tuna juice, vinegar, hot sauce, etc. (Remember to have one bin for good and one for bad)

*instead of writing on the pin u could just dip the pointed end in paint...pick 2 colored bins for your drinks and the pins will match.

As the party continues u can reinsert the pins so the game continues


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> What about doing tempt your fate but make big voodoo doll(s) (made with a loose weave burlap) and pins, have fates written on the pins (wooden dowel or even a pencil and styrofoam ball) and have the pins inserted into the dolls. When they pull a pin they find out their fate. A good fate could be a shot of alcohol (I put mine in jello cups with lids in a big bin) and bad fates are shots of pickle juice, tuna juice, vinegar, hot sauce, etc. (Remember to have one bin for good and one for bad)
> 
> *instead of writing on the pin u could just dip the pointed end in paint...pick 2 colored bins for your drinks and the pins will match.
> 
> As the party continues u can reinsert the pins so the game continues


That is so cool! I love this ideal. thank you so much. We are quite a fun gang, so I'm sure they would most definitely be game to do this one.
Thank you.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ty, it's definitely a fun game...we do it every year and just try to adapt it to our theme


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Quite a fun adaptation of Temp Your Fate. Love it.


----------

